# Rent cheques



## dubgal782 (Feb 21, 2011)

My kids and I are returning home but dh is staying on. He will need to get a studio for himself but he has a problem -- due to the his (crap) employer paying him later and later in the month each month, he's bounced several cheques and so his bank will no longer give him a cheque book. He doesn't know how he's going to be able to secure an apartment without one. Does anyone know if there are any places out there that accept either cash or a direct debit? Failing that, are there any apartments out there where you can rent them by the week or the month with no contract?

Thanks


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

You can rent hotel apartments on a monthly basis and pay with a credit or debit card. You will however pay a premium for any sort of short term lets.

Alternatively, he may choose to negotiate directly with a landlord though ultimately, owing to the risk involved, it is quite likely that the landlord will include a level of risk in the price (if he even agrees to such an arrangement - very slim chance of landlord agreeing to this!) and affectively demand a much bigger deposit that covers a few months' rent.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Can he not get the employer to pony up the cash and deduct it from his salary?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

this is not really common, most landlords will want cheques, maybe a really desperate one won't but he will ask for some other kind of guarantee probably. Have you tried asking hotel apartments?


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

I thought if you bounce checks that you can be brought up on charges and can spend time in jail... 

I am also kind of confused... you say that his employer pays him later and later and thus causing him to bounce checks, if this is the case then how would paying cash or with debit be any different as the funds will need to be withdrawn from a bank, right? If he is getting the money from back home, then why not fund the bank account here in Dubai with an extra months worth of funds to prevent the bouncing of checks?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> this is not really common, most landlords will want cheques, maybe a really desperate one won't but he will ask for some other kind of guarantee probably. Have you tried asking hotel apartments?


Very true. The other issue is how do you prove you've paid the landlord if he then does a runner with your money and then claim that you never paid? A bank transfer could have gone to anyone and I can just imagine the hassles involved in proving that the landlord did indeed receive the rent....Cheques are really the best way to pay the rent unfortunately and protects both the landlord and the tenant...at least if you have a copy of the cheque and can prove that the cheque was cashed, then you can say that the rent was paid.

EDIT: The other person can also choose to rent a room in apartment and that would afford the flexibility of paying cash on a monthly basis.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

indoMLA said:


> I thought if you bounce checks that you can be brought up on charges and can spend time in jail...


Only if the payee registers a formal complaint with the police.

There are still decent people out there who would choose to advise you that your cheque has bounced and give you an opportunity to honour the commitment, without first running to the police.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

How much money can he get up front? can he borrow some? There are some desperate landlord's out there who might consider a 3 or 6 month contract. He could then pay the rent up front with a bankers cheque. You can get a bankers cheque with a savings account but it cannot be post dated. No such thing as direct debit in Dubai. Otherwise he will have to go for serviced apartments where he can pay monthly and there is no Tenancy Agreement.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Or he goes for a flat/villa share and pays monthly. Check Dubizzle.


----------



## dubgal782 (Feb 21, 2011)

Direct debit could work as he would ensure the cash was there -- a cheque is a problem because he doesn't physically have it. Aparthotels are way over budget. His employer is crap so no hope of any help there (which is why we're going home)

Can he do a flat share, I thought that was illegal...


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Direct Debits don't work in Dubai. Many many single westerns live in flat or villa shares. It is illegal in certain areas but even then is only enforced by the authorities to prevent properties being used to multi-share labourers (i.e a villa housing 50 labourers). It is never enforced to stop westerners. Look on the Dubizzle website you will see loads advertised. I have a friend who rents a room with en-suite for dhs.3000 a month in Umm Sequim and shares the rest of the house with 3 others brits.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Dubizzle.com | LUXURY ROOM IN BEAUTIFUL 2 BEDROOM APARTMENT

Dubizzle.com | ***Great Deal*** Large Bedroom in Horizon Tower - Marina View

Dubizzle.com | room to rent in sadaf 8 jbr


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Dubizzle.com | BIG furnished room in villa for european-jumierah beach road 1(rent 2,500.00 onwards)

http://dubai.dubizzle.com/property-...es/villahouse/2011/3/27/bedroom-in-jumeira-1-


----------



## dubgal782 (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks Wandabug!


----------



## stuartmatthewson (Feb 15, 2011)

Best bet is to go for an apartment/villa share cash monthly in advance - deposit is normally one month rent and DEWA is normally covered


----------

